# Gander Mtn. Pet Friendly?



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Taking a trip to Gander tomorrow. Can I take my pooch with me in the store like I do at Bass Pro?


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I know the one in Novi lets pups in...i would assume all would


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

:rant:herein TC they wiil not let dogs in, they sell food, therefore not allowed.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmmm. Going to the one in Utica (Macomb). No food served so maybe I can get away with it. Can always play dumb.....


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have seen some dogs in GM before. . .I don't bother taking mine in, I have enough trouble chasing the kids around.:lol:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

omega58 said:


> I have seen some dogs in GM before. . .I don't bother taking mine in, I have enough trouble chasing the kids around.:lol:


You're supposed to keep them on a leash...


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

The Port Huron Gander Mountain allows it.

We've ran several RGS recruitment booths there and they've always allow us to bring dogs...and I've seen others walk through with dogs.

Brian.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Give the store a call, (586) 247-9900


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I never thought taking a dog in a store was a good idea.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll call the store. My dog's still mostly puppy so I try to get her in contact with as many people as possible. Gives us an opportunity to work on healing with a leash and not being able to jump on everything she sees. She likes car rides and we haven't been anywhere for a few days. If I leave her in the car she'll just get nose smudges all over the windows and then I get an earful from the wife.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Some day she will miss those nose prints


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

We both will. The dog is only 16 months old and has already brought so much joy and memories.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

A girl at one of the Grand Rapids locations told me that it was OK to bring dogs in. I haven't brought him in yet.
When Cooper was younger he caused a lot of mayhem in Petsmart. All the food smells, dog toys, and new dogs to meet was just too much.


----------

